# Leaving...but never gone. Reality is back.



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, everyone. I know Ben posted a similar post recently, but unfortunately, I must do the same.

I enjoyed this forum and have learned a great deal from great people. I, at times, have been helpful, but have also been a wise ass myself 

What I am seeing more and more in this forum, and at times I am no different, is people trying to be witty and funny instead of helpful. This forum has changed in just the small amount of time I have been here.

I wish all of you recovery. I am enjoying over 6 weeks now of being DP/DR free by getting on the right dose of medication and going through talk therapy. I hope you all find what works well for you.

A special goodbye to Rainboteers (my favorite. what a sensitive, sweet soul), Ben (always has great advice for me), Pure Narcotic (like your music tastes, brother), and Agentcooper (who I hope is having a great summer off). If you have my home e-mail address, great! Use it! I will always love to hear from you. If you don't have it, but want it, send me a PM. I will be checking posts once more over the weekend.

Love and peace,

Mike


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I just don't like this. You KNOW how happy I am that you have reality back, but can't you still visit sometimes. :? :shock:


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi,

Very glad to hear that your dp/dr has lifted. Regaining reality after being in a chronic state is a very wonderful feeling. It helps you to appreciate life.

Joe


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

i have pm'd you and i hope it gets to you ok as it wouldnt let me send it 5-6 times before it said it got through!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

you'll be back

bwahahahaha

if not though, nice knowing you! Have fun feeling real.


----------

